# Troncones Beach



## toniold (May 2, 2012)

Who has been to Troncones, north of Ixtapa / Zihuatanejo and if so what is your favorite thing to do / place to go?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

toniold said:


> Who has been to Troncones, north of Ixtapa / Zihuatanejo and if so what is your favorite thing to do / place to go?


We spent 3 nights at Playa Troncones in February 2007. It was just barely tolerable. Understand; I'm not a laid back beach type person. I need city life. Walking along the surf line was the highlight of my visit. (Probably, visiting Zihuatanejo was a highlight. I like Zihua.) I was bored, and when I am bored, I get irritable,

I thought the restaurants, for the most part, were sub-par and over priced.

I understand that what I like or dislike might be different for others.

I would go back to Zihua, but never to Troncones.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I lived in Zihuatanejo for 5 years before moving to the mountains. You will find Troncones a very quiet little beach with very little to do. There is an Inn at Manzanilla Bay tht offers some music andother attractions from time to time. Troncones is beatuiful to see and can been seen in one day. There are no classy restuarants, bars or cinemas. There is a pizza place that serve not so good pizza and lots of on the beach restuarants that are so-so. The Burro Baracho used to be the place to go in the old days but the old days are gone and the B.B. is so-so.

But as Anonimo put it, He had to go to Zihua for some action. That is about a 1/2 hour drive during the day. Zihua and Ixtapa offer lots of muxic, clubs and dancing for those who favor the night life. The culture is the beach at any resort area so if you don´t do the beach ......


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mexicodrifter said:


> I lived in Zihuatanejo for 5 years before moving to the mountains. You will find Troncones a very quiet little beach with very little to do. There is an Inn at Manzanilla Bay tht offers some music andother attractions from time to time. Troncones is beatuiful to see and can been seen in one day. There are no classy restuarants, bars or cinemas. There is a pizza place that serve not so good pizza and lots of on the beach restuarants that are so-so. The Burro Baracho used to be the place to go in the old days but the old days are gone and the B.B. is so-so.
> 
> But as Anonimo put it, He had to go to Zihua for some action. That is about a 1/2 hour drive during the day. Zihua and Ixtapa offer lots of muxic, clubs and dancing for those who favor the night life. The culture is the beach at any resort area so if you don´t do the beach ......


All this is presupposing that the OP wants action.

We were in Tulum before it became development central for the southern Yucatan and delighted in the lazy days on the beach, the family dinners at reasonably priced restaurants, and the occasional field trip to the cenotes or to the ruins at Tulum itself and Coba.

I understand that the ruins at Tulum are now closed to the public. Really, I think that is probably a good idea, but I'm grateful that we got to wander them before it happened.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

toniold said:


> Who has been to Troncones, north of Ixtapa / Zihuatanejo and if so what is your favorite thing to do / place to go?


 Our first visit trip to Troncones was 18 years ago, when the road in from Highway 200 was still dirt and gravel. The town is tiny...pop. 200?...but there are a couple of small restaurants "in town", in addition to the half-dozen places right on the beach. Most of the small hotels are pretty "upscale" (for us) pricewise...$100/night and up during high season. 
Troncones is a short 45 minute (approx. 35 km) drive from Zihuatanejo by car or a 26 peso bus/combi ride each way.
We stay in Zihua, but take regular day-trips to Troncones because it is simply one of Mexico's most beautiful, peaceful, quiet and relatively unspoiled beaches...wonderful for just "doin' nothin". If you were looking to spend a week or two "doin' nothin", this is the place. 
We spend our day-trip time on the beach at Mi Casa Su Casa, just 50 meters north of the "T". It has excellent food (their salsa, fajitas and pescadillas are delicious) and you have full use of the hotel pool.


----------

